# gerbil cage



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

i've seen 4 gerbils all girls in a local rehoming centre. they've been there several weeks, since at least new year that i know of. 

im desperate to give them a home, i'm collecting some cages from a friend in a couple of weeks, if they are still there i'm hoping to give them a home. 

thing is i need to make sure i have the right size cages. the ones im picking up are the [email protected] degu cages, are the big enough for 4? i've not had gerbils since i was a child so its a vague memory of the space they need 

just typed that and now not convinced they're a good cage, as they need digging places dont they? can anyone recommend good cages?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gerbils need tanks, no cages are really suitable Im afraid, I suppose if you did have a very big metal cage with a digging tank in it would work, but a tank really is the better option.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Would you have space for an ikea detolf? 
Its a glass cabinet but leave out the shelves and turn it on its back and you have an amazing, approx. 5ft glass tank 
I have a hamster in mine at the moment but I always look at it and think it would make a lovely home for some gerbils.

I know its not very deep (only 40cm or so) but I feel if substrate is all the way to the top it should be fine.
You'd have to make a lid for it but that's easy to do out of wood and mesh. The detolf itself is only £40 so a bargain.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

ok, thank you very much i shall have a look  glad i asked i wouldnt have wanted to put them in something unsuitable if i do get them


----------

